# What Governor Is Best To Use?



## JDinAZ

I'm using CPU Control and have the following governor settings available to me. OndemandX InteractiveX SmartassV2 and Conservative. I did some searching but most didn't have the X at the end so not really sure what that means. I've been trying them all to see if I notice a difference but would really like to know exactly what each one does.

I've noticed smartassv2 seem laggy after waking the phone up for a couple of seconds but have noticed no difference in the rest. Anyone able to shine some light in this and maybe suggest the best one to set it at?


----------



## larryp1962

Not sure what all of them are supposed to do.

Its recommended to use ondemand X

Seems best to leave Min. on 200. When i play a game i may set it up the Min to 400

I leave Max at 1200


----------



## Gonzo

i have tried both ondemand which is what awesome sauce boots as the governor, and the smartass v2. it seems to me that smartass uses more battery life, where ondemand is more conservative of battery life. i have heard that the conservative setting saves the most battery life. i too do not totally understand these governors, but my idea of them is that they are different profiles for clocking the cpu based on load, where they can be either aggresive or conservative. my suggestion would be to try them all and see which works best for you. also, i am using the app called _no frills cpu control_. it is simple and does the job. and if i remember correctly, it doesn't require any special permissions like other apps do. you should try it


----------



## JDinAZ

Actually that is the app I'm using you're right its nice and simple. For now I guess ill just run it on OndemandX as that setting seems to give me the least amount of lag after turning the screen on. Also it has a setting for I/O scheduler with deadline and noop settings. Any idea what these do?

Thanks again for all the help and info


----------



## Gonzo

i tried both, and deadline seemed to work better. while on noop, my Mes seemed a little more laggy. i don't know what these settings do either, but deadline works better for me


----------



## JDinAZ

Thanks for the info


----------

